# Tales Of The Black Brick (And Hopefully The Resurrection)



## Everyday Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

So...yeah. Now MY phone's the latest casualty of the ICS war. (Sprint E4GT, for those curious.)

I'm going to try to slap together a homemade jig (see bottom of post - different site, don't know if I'll be slapped for that, apologies in advance if so) to see if I can get this beast to come back to life, but in the meantime, have any of you had luck with using one / making one / getting this thing to come back to life? If I have to get it exchanged or whatnot, then I can do that, no problem...used to work for Sprint tech, so I still know some folks who can help me get a replacement pronto-ish. But I'd rather not take that route unless forced to.

Has anyone had any success with bringing this sucker back from the blue-light grave?

(http://youtu.be/jKRrTZayRxU)


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I've used a jig before on my E4GT. Just used it to clear the Download Mode counter and get rid of the yellow triangle though after each Odin flash.

Hope it goes well for you! There's info on the wiki if you need some guidance on making/buying one.

Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## Everyday Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

I made three of the damn things last night - I can't seem to get a micro USB cable where the plug doesn't have the connector areas covered in molded plastic - like they somehow knew that one day I'd be cannibalizing them for clandestine use.

CONSPIRACY.









Either way, I'm still down and out - trying to locate a shitty, cheap USB cable to mangle for this, as I've got the solder experience, just not anything where soldering the pins won't fuse a bunch of clear plastic to everything.


----------



## Everyday Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

Jig works - makes the phone power on, but the blue light is solid and no download mode kicks into gear. I'm fearing the worst for this.


----------



## mobile. (Feb 24, 2012)

Jtag it


----------

